# A lui gli fa un baffo



## MAVERIK

Ciao a tutti .. Sapete dirmi qual'è il corrispondente Inglese del nostro :

" A lui gli un baffo " .

E' sicuramente una frase idiomatica per cui la mia traduzione letterale sarebbe ridicola..
Grazie

MAVE


----------



## Elisa68

Oxford-Paravia suggerisce: _to give a damn._


----------



## MAVERIK

Grazie Elisa68


----------



## die

Penso però che _to give a damn _significhi più "fregarsene"
Tipo _I don't give a damn_ penso sia "me ne frego"


----------



## primo_cerchio

Fregarsene e farsene un baffo sono sinonimi.

Fregarsene si usa di piu' mentre farsene un baffo è un po' vecchiottto


----------



## Alfry

Toc toc...
A mio avviso dipende anche da quello che " a lui gli fa un baffo" vuol dire (context)

Esempio:
A: WOw che pizza enorme che ha di fronte Marco, se la mangerà tutta?
B: A lui una pizza così gli fa un baffo.

In questo caso gli fa un baffo vuol dire che per marco mangiarsi la pizza gigante non è affatto un problema

C: Perchè non vuole combattere contro Luca?
D: perche Luca a Paolo gli fa un baffo.

In questo contesto "gli fa un baffo significa che Luca is no match for Paolo.

Sto sbagliando?


----------



## primo_cerchio

Alfry said:
			
		

> Toc toc...
> A mio avviso dipende anche da quello che " a lui gli fa un baffo" vuol dire (context)
> 
> Esempio:
> A: WOw che pizza enorme che ha di fronte Marco, se la mangerà tutta?
> B: A lui una pizza così gli fa un baffo.
> 
> In questo caso gli fa un baffo vuol dire che per marco mangiarsi la pizza gigante non è affatto un problema
> 
> C: Perchè non vuole combattere contro Luca?
> D: perche Luca a Paolo gli fa un baffo.
> 
> In questo contesto "gli fa un baffo significa che Luca is no match for Paolo.
> 
> Sto sbagliando?



no hai ragione e hai colto una sfumatura in piu' di farsi un baffo


----------



## MAVERIK

Alfry said:
			
		

> Toc toc...
> A mio avviso dipende anche da quello che " a lui gli fa un baffo" vuol dire (context)
> 
> Esempio:
> A: WOw che pizza enorme che ha di fronte Marco, se la mangerà tutta?
> B: A lui una pizza così gli fa un baffo.
> 
> In questo caso gli fa un baffo vuol dire che per marco mangiarsi la pizza gigante non è affatto un problema
> 
> C: Perchè non vuole combattere contro Luca?
> D: perche Luca a Paolo gli fa un baffo.
> 
> In questo contesto "gli fa un baffo significa che Luca is no match for Paolo.
> 
> Sto sbagliando?


 
Hai fatto centro Alfry , ma come si dice in Inglese ?


----------



## You little ripper!

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Hai fatto centro Alfry , ma come si dice in Inglese ?


In general, _To give a damn_ as Elisa suggested. Otherwise it depends on the context.


----------



## MAVERIK

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In general, _To give a damn_ as Elisa suggested. Otherwise it depends on the context.


 
Thank you very much to everyone !!


----------



## AllNove

Buongiorno, mi riallaccio a questo tread di qualche anno fa perché mi trovo di fronte a una testo che contiene la stessa frase idiomatica, ma con un risvolto un po' giocoso. 

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: si parla di un prodotto cosmetico e per promuoverlo durante il periodo natalizio il testo riporta scherzosamente.... _XYZ fa un baffo a Babbo Natale! _Ovviamente in questo contesto, fare il baffo si intende_ 'modellare il baffo' _e non so che_ 'to give a damn' _riesca a rendere correttamente questo gioco di parole.
_
My attempts are:
XYZ gives a damn to Santa Claus
XYZ shapes Santa Claus' moustache also!
_
Thank you for your help!


----------



## King Crimson

A parte che dovrebbe essere 'gli fa un baffo a Babbo Natale' (che, detto fra noi, non mi sembra molto accattivante o spiritoso come slogan), ma credo sia impossibile mantenere il gioco di parole in inglese: se mantieni il senso perdi il 'baffo' e se vuoi mantenere il 'baffo' credo sia impossibile trovare una frase idiomatica in inglese con quel significato. Però, sentiamo i madrelingua...


----------



## sorry66

'Give a damn' doesn't make any sense here - in any part of this thread, as far as I can see.


----------



## tsoapm

King Crimson said:


> credo sia impossibile mantenere il gioco di parole in inglese


D'accordo.


----------



## sorry66

Can someone explain what 'fa un baffo' means? As easy as pulling a moustache?


----------



## tsoapm

I think that _baffo_ in this expression is used as a figure for something trivial, irrelevant, of no significance, and from there you get to meanings like I don't care about it, no problem, etc.


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> Can someone explain what 'fa un baffo' means? As easy as pulling a moustache?


 
Have a look here S. It covers both 'fare un baffo' and 'farsene un baffo'.


----------



## tsoapm

How peculiar: so you use _baffo/i _in both the sense of something _ottimo_ e _pregevole_, but also in the sense of _nulla_ (the one I was alluding to)!


----------



## sorry66

Thanks Mark and KC!

I think those 'baffo' expressions are different, Mark. These are the relevant ones:

fam. Farsene un baffo, non farsene nulla: _del tuo aiuto me ne faccio un b._
 fam. Fare un baffo, non fare alcun effetto, lasciare indifferente: _le tue minacce mi fanno un b._


----------



## tsoapm

Naturally they're different, if they have two opposite meanings…


----------



## sorry66

Are you referring to 'con i baffi' and 'leccarsi i baffi', Mark?
I don't think they contradict the meanings of 'farsene/fare un baffo'. I get the impression that, generally, one ought to be proud of one's whiskers and  the 'farsene/fare un baffo' expressions suggest someone has done something bad to someone else's whiskers - maybe subjected the proud possessor to the indignity of them being pulled out of shape. Not sure how the 'fare' works here, though.


Alfry said:


> A: WOw che pizza enorme che ha di fronte Marco, se la mangerà tutta?
> B: A lui una pizza così gli fa un baffo.
> *A pizza like that is nothing for him.*
> In questo caso gli fa un baffo vuol dire che per marco mangiarsi la pizza gigante non è affatto un problema
> 
> C: Perchè non vuole combattere contro Luca?
> D: perche Luca a Paolo gli fa un baffo.
> *Because Paulo is indifferent to Luca? Because Paul  doesn't give a damn about/can't be bothered with Luca because Luca is nothing?*
> In questo contesto "gli fa un baffo significa che Luca is no match for Paolo.



@AllNove X  doesn't think Father Christmas is the cat's whiskers and gives his 'tache a tug. (bit long)


----------



## tsoapm

sorry66 said:


> Are you referring to 'con i baffi'


Yeah.


----------



## AllNove

Sorry66 I really appreciate your reply, but I did not understand the meaning of 'tache a tug' 

_ Sorry Sorry66! _


----------



## tsoapm

'tache = moustache


----------



## AllNove




----------



## tsoapm

I’m not sure I understand your response.


----------



## AllNove

.. I was surprised 'tache is the contraction of moustache,..


----------



## sorry66

I guess you understand now!


----------



## AllNove

Yes Sorry66, thank you so much!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

No one has suggested "It's no skin of my nose", but it could work.

*NB: We do not translate commercial slogans! *


----------



## sorry66

'No skin of*f *my nose' doesn't seem quite the same to me.
Here is a good definition:
"_Saying "X is no skin off my nose" means that X occurring won't affect you in a positive or negative manner, the outcome will be neutral to you. The phrase is of boxing origin. I assume because boxers' noses are the body part most prone to damage_."


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> 'No skin *of* my nose' doesn't seem quite the same to me.
> Here is a good definition:
> "_Saying "X is no skin *off* my nose" means that X occurring won't affect you in a positive or negative manner, the outcome will be neutral to you. The phrase is of boxing origin. I assume because boxers' noses are the body part most prone to damage_."


 
I assume 'off' is the right one.


----------



## sorry66

Yes! Sorry, I copied and pasted, but that's no excuse!


----------

